# Adding POI to Nav DVD



## jonesy (Jan 28, 2006)

I've started looking into adding points of interest (POI) to the Navteq navigation DVD, specifically to add speed camera icons to the display.

Has anyone done this yet to a 2004-1 DVD? If so, would you be willing to share information, as I'm stuck at the final hurdle. It's the syntax for #ICONDSC in the ENG.LSC file that's not clear as my DVD does not have an existing entry in this section to clone.

There is some vague information on a Spanish website, but the instructions are for a 2006 DVD, which differs slightly from the 2004 one.

Cheers


----------



## crawform (Jun 18, 2004)

http://www.x5world.com/navigation-system/2055-mkiv-point-interest-movie.html


----------



## jonesy (Jan 28, 2006)

Upgraded to 2006 DVD - speed cameras now displaying on the map...


----------

